

WTF is Rippln? - rcach001
http://www.startmyripple.com/
I'm getting a lot of BS being shared by my closest friends on some cool new way to share content. I want to know if any of you guys have been receiving the same nonsense?
======
dsup
A clever coming soon page.

~~~
krapp
I read the copy several times and watched the video and I still have no idea
what it actually is or does... besides blow smoke and generally claim to be
revolutionary ...

~~~
rcach001
I have no clue either, it seems like a pyramid scheme of some sort to get
everyone's email address

~~~
krapp
My cynicism meter pegged when they suggested 'people were saying' it was more
revolutionary than email. Nobody other than the guy who did the voiceover for
the video surely has ever said that. And he was paid to.

